# Spending Time with Roshi



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I am now wondering what's the definition of "spending time" with Roshi. Here's my typical weekday schedule. 

Morning:
-Wake up
-Potty business 
-I get ready
-I come downstairs looking like human and Roshi is wagging tail in his playpen. Hugs and kisses granted for waiting for me! 
-My breakfast time.
-Basic "manners" training (2-3 min) to wait for his food and water
-Cuddling and chew time for 10-15 min
-Potty
-Off to day care for Roshi, and work for me 

Morning-Evening:
-Roshi's in day care exhausting about 70-80% of his energy (thank goodness).
-I'm slaving away and exhausting about 90% of my energy.

Evening:
-Cuddle and kisses for a few minutes (he's just excited to see me again!).
-Roshi in pen with his toys and I heat up dinner and eat.
-Potty business and then a 5 min walk to the nearest safe grass patch for him to prance around, if weather permits (it's been raining a lot, and he whines to go back indoors)
-Basic "manners" training (2-3 min) for food and water. I let him be, but I'm next to him (petting him, sometimes take his bowl away and give it back - to prevent guarding).
-Potty business every 1.5 hr during the evening
-Another 1 or 2 training session (2-3 min) of basic command or new tricks
-Then the rest of the evening (8-10), it's pretty random: he would RLH around the dining table for a minute and then collapse to catch some Zzz. But most of the time he seems to prefer to be on his own but with me a few feet away. I would try to get him to come once in a while. Get his attention with another toy but he just comes, grabs it, and runs off a few feet and chew his life away. Just seems like he doesn't want my constant attention and need some alone chew time but with me close by (he is sooooo me in terms of personality, loves the companionship, but doesn't need the attention). Usually I use this time to watch some tv, surf the net, do the dishes, etc.
- Pre-bedtime nap on carpet at 10 - he prefers the floor over my lap and sofa!
- Bedtime in crate at 11-ish.

So is this right for "spending time"? Is his "alone" time normal? Or should I try to lure him more and give him constant undivided attention, training, play time, etc.?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi Casie,

I'd say we have the opposite problem. Rollie ALWAYS wants to play with us and generally be out of his playpen. But, we just got the Himalayan Chews and last night he occupied himself! Hooray!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> I am now wondering what's the definition of "spending time" with Roshi. Here's my typical weekday schedule.
> 
> Morning:
> -Wake up
> ...


This schedule sounds fine to me.

The only thing I'd change is that I wouldn't be taking his food bowl away to prevent guarding... Taking it away is likely to make him MORE anxious that a hand near his bowl means he might lose it. Instead, put your hand in his bowl, and let him eat his food around (or out of) your hand. For a variation on the theme, occasionally let him see that when your hand come close it's to put something extra yummy in his bowl.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

It seems like a lot of ppl on here always spend time with their little pups. Or is it somewhat divided among family members? I don't know... Roshi doesn't seem like he want to spend all his time with me and I thought I was neglecting him...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Your schedule sounds fine. I am a stay at home mom and Lizzie is always by me, but I am certainly not engaging in play all the time. She is quite content to play alone with her toys or just hang out when I am doing something. She does follow me EVERYWHERE I go. Right now we are watching Wipeout in DVR and she is laying on the floor sleeping. She was chewing on toys about half an hour ago.


----------

